# Idaho 17' Footage



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8pOxZAgfb0ZSFh0R1VkYVBLR2s/view?usp=drivesdk

I posted about my hunt in Idaho a while back, here is some footage from it. My buddy was able to phone Skope it from a ways off. the shot sounds are super delayed which I think is cool! turn the sound up! Oh, note to self! make sure to re range when you get into shooting position or you'll shoot over his back twice before making a clean kill. 230 yards with the 25-06 in weatherby vanguard.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Congrats


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is my favorite thread today. Well done! Really cool to see him drop before you hear the shot.


----------

